# Best Of - Bastimentos Pics



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Finally got my dream frogs after a 2 year wait and figured it only fitting to make them their own thread 

I currently have 2 and will be picking up a third red one in a few months, so I will have plenty more pics to add down the road. As always the pictures can be viewed larger on my Flickr page. Thanks for checking them out!

This first one is probably my favourite frog photograph to date. I might have to print it big!

Creepin' by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


Chillin' by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


Lurkin' by Justin Grimm, on Flickr

This is actually the very first picture I ever took of this guy. Lucky shot!

Pumilio Bastismentos by Justin Grimm, on Flickr

All of the above are the same calling male, and this is the other younger, shyer bastie. Not the best photograph and it is a ridiculous crop, but its the best I have at the moment.

Baby Bronze Bastie by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations!!! He sure is a beaut


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

All of the photos are really great! I'm liking the coloration on that last little guy.

Nice job.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful frogs m8....Love the colors on them. Basti are my faves as well.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Not sure if the photos are working very well. At least they aren't for me. They all look out of proportion and small, and when I click them they reduce to the size of like 10 pixels...Odd haha


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

They are gorgeous! I haven't been seeing too much of mine since I put them in their tank so keep sending pictures this way


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

Those are some beautiful pics you should definitely blow them up big! The frogs are pretty fantastic as well!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, very pretty!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Great pictures, the frogs look awesome. I love the bright yellow on that first one. 
Bryan


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Who did you get tthese guys from? They are spectacular. How about a tank shot?
Joe


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

NICE!! I love Bastis.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Beautiful frogs!! are they going in the peninsula?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Im enjoying bugging these guys with my camera lol



Gocubs said:


> Who did you get tthese guys from? They are spectacular. How about a tank shot?
> Joe


I got them from a local friend (Lance on the forums). He doesn't post much, but he has a lot of nice frogs.

And this is an old pic of my tank. Im too lazy to clean the glass and make it look pretty. It looks pretty much the same now, except with more moss and peperomia everywhere.


Peninsula August 8 2012-4 by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Fantastic addition to a great tank. Congratulations.

Think you like them now?
Wait until you see the little ones crawling out of those bromeliads!
Enjoy.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow, very nice tank! It kind of reminds me of a planted freshwater tank with the driftwood pieces covered in moss. What's that light green plant on the ground in the "valley" area in the left-center floor?
Bryan


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Wow, very nice tank! It kind of reminds me of a planted freshwater tank with the driftwood pieces covered in moss. What's that light green plant on the ground in the "valley" area in the left-center floor?
> Bryan


Im not sure of the scientific name, but its called Water Lettuce. It starts off small and can get over 6" in diameter from what I have seen. My biggest is around 5" so far.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What a beautiful frogs are bastis! Your pics are very professional!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> Im not sure of the scientific name, but its called Water Lettuce. It starts off small and can get over 6" in diameter from what I have seen. My biggest is around 5" so far.


Scientific name is Pistia stratiotes.....Do you have a shallow pond in that area? Everything I have read is it is an aquatic plant nothing about it being terrestrial or semi-terrestrial.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Huh, I have that plant outside in my pond. Thought it looked familiar! I never realized it could be kept planted like that, I'm guessing it would require plenty of moisture.
Bryan


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Scientific name is Pistia stratiotes.....Do you have a shallow pond in that area? Everything I have read is it is an aquatic plant nothing about it being terrestrial or semi-terrestrial.


I did for the first 4 months after planting, then I drained the tank for the next 8-10 months and only recently filled it again. I didn't notice a growth difference after I drained the tank though. Probably due to the roots reaching the very bottom 1cm of water by that time, similar to my Anubias.


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

Off topic:
is it considered ok to mix the different colors of Basties in the same tank.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

wesly2007 said:


> Off topic:
> is it considered ok to mix the different colors of Basties in the same tank.


If they are of the polymorphic "Cemetery" population then yes...

Regards,
Richie

EDIT: A little reading on the subject - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/457526-post15.html


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

If you dont mind me asking;why the 2 year wait? Im not privy to pumilio availability. Bastis are #1 on my wish list. Beautiful frogs and that peninsula tank inspired me to build my own. You do amazing work brother, keep it up, you have a gift.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

papajuggalo said:


> If you dont mind me asking;why the 2 year wait? Im not privy to pumilio availability. Bastis are #1 on my wish list. Beautiful frogs and that peninsula tank inspired me to build my own. You do amazing work brother, keep it up, you have a gift.


Easy my pair seems to raise only one tad at a time, and I have a fairly large waitlist for Bastis.
Justin im glad your enjoying the Bastis, your getting some pretty sweet shots of the male.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

GRIMM said:


> Thanks everyone. Im enjoying bugging these guys with my camera lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That moss is awesome, where do you get it?

Adam


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome pics of beautiful frogs! Thank you for sharing them!

-Chris


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Great looking basti! Congrats! 

2012 imports?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think this thread deserves the "5 stars"! More pictures, please!


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

I love everything about that tank! It's off the hook! And that basti is beautiful! I want one but over here they're about 125 for a tiny baby! My gf will would kill me if I ever spend that kind of money on a frog!  lol


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

Amazing tank and frogs!! Nice pictures.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Haven't tried taking many photos lately, but here are a couple new ones. As usual, you can view them in much larger detail on my flickr page.

This guy has finally ventured across the tank for the first time this weekend. Getting more adventurous as he grows I guess  It is a stack of 12 pictures at slightly different focus points to get the entire body in sharp detail.


Bronze Bastie Stack by Justin Grimm, on Flickr

And this guy is on the glass all the time, so I'll have to get a better shot after I clean it next time.


Yellow Bastie Belly by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


----------



## RobbieR113 (Jan 19, 2013)

Amazing photos, Grimm!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Bjcg said:


> I love everything about that tank! It's off the hook! And that basti is beautiful! I want one but over here they're about 125 for a tiny baby! My gf will would kill me if I ever spend that kind of money on a frog!  lol


Thanks. Yeah thats roughly the price everywhere, which isnt all that bad concidering how slow they breed and the awesome variability in colours they will produce. Well worth saving up for if money is short. Cost of frogs is an afterthought when building big fully automated tanks though lol


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Really, really excellent photos in here. One of these days I'll have to learn how to focus stack.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

VicSkimmr said:


> Really, really excellent photos in here. One of these days I'll have to learn how to focus stack.



Thanks Jason. Give it a go, and if you have questions send me a PM. Im sure you'll be able to figure it out though, just takes some patience and precision.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

How did you get the little fella to sit still for twelve different shots. Are you automating the different focus points or doing it manually?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Nath514 said:


> How did you get the little fella to sit still for twelve different shots. Are you automating the different focus points or doing it manually?


I've actually hand trained my frogs. I hold up my hand like a traffic police officer and they stay still until I put it down. Works quite well....

But seriously, sometimes they will stay in the same position for minutes at a time. Besides the odd big breath, they are perfecly still frame to frame. Its all manually done also. Tripod, remote shutter, and I move the focus ring in the smallest increments I possibly can between shots. After the first shot, I dont even look in the camera because I need to be able to see the focus ring to ensure I dont rotate it to far and miss a slice of focus.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well it certainly results in some awesome shots I think I will have to try this, hope my frogs will stay still with me in their face haha!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is a 14 shot focus stack of the growing copper Bastie. I really like the look of the algae up close, and its funny to think I used to just wipe it away! Looks almost like a miniature frog-sized carpet.


Copper Bastie by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

congrats there beautiful


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey grimm, 1 question. Where did you get that amazing wood peace from? I want 

-Bryan


----------



## rackodac (Apr 2, 2012)

Makes me miss Bastimentos. I need to go back. Love the pics


----------

